# 

## zashtrihovana

40,   , ,  ,  ,    .  .         (     ).
  ,       .    ,  , ,  .   !   . 
  - . 26 ,  , . . ,     ?  ,  .
,       ? 
 -  ,   ?

----------


## sharasha

?

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ?

   .   .     .  ,   .   !   . 
 - !    . , ,  , , ...

----------


## serg1975

?     )

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ?     )

    ! , -     -,  .   ,   .

----------


## serg1975

,   .   ,   .   -- !  ...       ,    ,        ,    .         . (    ).

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ,   .

           !
,      - ,  serg1975  ,   . . .

----------


## serg1975

> !
> ,      - ,  serg1975  ,   . . .

   ,

----------


## Tail

?

----------


## serg1975

)))))))))))

----------

> - . 26 ,  , . ... ,   .   !

       !       .   -     .

----------


## jamlife

.   +21

----------


## laithemmer

. ? ֲ˲Ѳ !      !!       "   ?"          "!!!"  ,       .
      - ?!   ?!,  ?!,    ?!?!
   ,   . 
    :( 
   ... ,       ,        ,       . 
         ,  ,      . ....    ...  .  ,      -   ,   -  ,   , , .  ,   !

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ?

  
     :"    ?     )".      .        ,    .  , Tail?   

> !       .   -     .

  
! !  -  ? !!!  !     .
     ,  .  - . .   

> ,  ,      .!

        ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ?

  
Գ   :    .
-        ....  ,   ,     ,    ,                 - ,   .    - ...
    -

----------


## zashtrihovana

> -

  ,    !

----------


## laithemmer

,      (   ?  ,  ,   ,  -   ⳺!!     ,        -      !).     ,   ** !!   !   ,       . 
 -      .

----------


## zashtrihovana

> !   ,       .

  , ,        . 
 ,   -  ?   -  ...
, !  , ...

----------


## serg1975

?     1 .   ,    1.5      . . .(((     ,    .  .   .      (      -))))

----------


## sharasha

> ?    1 .   ,    1.5      . . .(((     ,    .  .   .      (      -))))

   ,    !
  , !    !
 ,  ,         ,        ,   ,   !
 !

----------


## Tail

?

----------


## serg1975

> ,    !
>   , !    !
>  ,  ,         ,        ,   ,   !
>  !

     ,          ,   -    . .            . -,    -   

> ?

----------


## Tail

>

----------

,    ,  ,    ,       ,     ".
        ,         ,  .

----------


## sharasha

> 

      (,   ),     !

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ,          ..

  , .        .    ?  ,     .      . -   .

----------


## sharasha

> 

      .
,    !)))))   

> ,         ,  .

        . 
,     !)

----------

*sharasha*, ,    ,          ,

----------


## Cveha

,  ,       ,    ,   ,   .  ...    '    .      ,      ,         . 
  ,          .      ,   )))     )))
   ,  ,       .
    -  ,       ,     .       .

----------

